# Using Megs Quik Detailer Spray on CQuartz Treated Car Question?



## billythefish (Jul 2, 2015)

Hi Guys, 

My car has a wrap on it which has been treated with CarPro CQuartz, my question is if I use Meguiars Quik Detailer spray on it after wash will it remove the CQuartz layer?? 

Cheers


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

billythefish said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My car has a wrap on it which has been treated with CarPro CQuartz, my question is if I use Meguiars Quik Detailer spray on it after wash will it remove the CQuartz layer??
> 
> Cheers


no it won't you will be ok. try poorboy qd + best detailing spray :bowdown1:


----------



## billythefish (Jul 2, 2015)

Cheers mate! Are these alternatives to the CarPro and Megs stuff? I've used Poorboys products before, good stuff!


----------



## toyotabb (Aug 14, 2016)

Chemical guys hybrid v07. If you can get that there its amazing.


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

billythefish said:


> Cheers mate! Are these alternatives to the CarPro and Megs stuff? I've used Poorboys products before, good stuff!


use car pro reload and hydrofoam it will change your world !!


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

pwpro said:


> use car pro reload and hydrofoam it will change your world !!


Interested. My R35 is being detailed to within an inch of its life on Thursday and I am very worried about maintenance. 

Fricking Black. Why do I hate myself so much to keep buying black cars.


----------

